# Baia Village Gale - Albufeira



## baia

Hi,

I live in Ireland and am in the process of purchasing a property located in the Gale Albufeira area of the Algarve. The development is called Baia Village. I would be very keen to speak to someone who is familiar with this development?

Hope to speak soon.


----------



## Mamacats

I am not fimilar with that company, just wanted to welcome you to the forum


----------



## algarvepeace

*I know everything you need about Baia Village*

Hi, I know pretty much everything about the "Baia Village" development, as I own an apartment here.
Please feel free to contact me, as I can give you important advises on it.
cheers


----------



## Debgreenwood

*Baia Village Also*



baia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I live in Ireland and am in the process of purchasing a property located in the Gale Albufeira area of the Algarve. The development is called Baia Village. I would be very keen to speak to someone who is familiar with this development?
> 
> Hope to speak soon.


Hi We also have bought and now completed on a purchase in Baia Village Gale, I think you must be the top one (Bungalow) we are the first one also a bugalow.
Its been a slow process but now we are complete its absolutly perfect, (except for the shower leaking). 
If you need to talk and I can help please drop me an e-mail:

If I can help I will. 
Deb.


----------



## baia

*Please advise Algarvepeace*



algarvepeace said:


> Hi, I know pretty much everything about the "Baia Village" development, as I own an apartment here.
> Please feel free to contact me, as I can give you important advises on it.
> cheers


Hi Algarvepeace sorry for late reply. We are soon to complete and go out to Portugal? What advise can you give me? It's good to speak to someone who owns an apartment in Baia Village. Are you living there or planning to rent the property to holiday makers?


----------



## baia

Debgreenwood said:


> Hi We also have bought and now completed on a purchase in Baia Village Gale, I think you must be the top one (Bungalow) we are the first one also a bugalow.
> Its been a slow process but now we are complete its absolutly perfect, (except for the shower leaking).
> If you need to talk and I can help please drop me an e-mail:
> 
> If I can help I will.
> Deb.


Hi Deb,

It would be good to speak with you - I will be visiting soon. Are you based permanently in the Algarve? How can I send you an email?

K


----------



## Debgreenwood

*Baia reply*



baia said:


> Hi Deb,
> 
> It would be good to speak with you - I will be visiting soon. Are you based permanently in the Algarve? How can I send you an email?
> 
> K


As I am new to this forum, I dont't think it will let me send my e-mail adress, however I will try to fool it by putting spaces in, so if you e-mail to the adress but remove the spaces I should get it. 
deb greenwood @ sky. com
A name would help or is it just K? 
No I am not permenant in Algarve, I am back again in a weeks time though. 
We have had a fair share of issues that I suspect will be the same for yourself? Namely:
shower leaking, No TV signal, Front door leaking. Trying to get anything sorted is like pulling teeth!
Anyway, send me a mail and we hopefully be stronger as one voice rather then two. 
Deb


----------



## NordicoIrlanda

algarvepeace said:


> Hi, I know pretty much everything about the "Baia Village" development, as I own an apartment here.
> Please feel free to contact me, as I can give you important advises on it.
> cheers



Hi Algravepeace.

I have signed contracts and paid a deposit in Baia Village, Gale, and am due to complete in a month or so. But I have had to take a drastic 60% salary cut back at home in the UK and with the sterling worth less than a packet of crisps these days I am thinking of cutting my losses and running. I bought at 259K. Would you advise me cutting and running ?


----------



## NordicoIrlanda

baia said:


> Hi Deb,
> 
> It would be good to speak with you - I will be visiting soon. Are you based permanently in the Algarve? How can I send you an email?
> 
> K



Hi Baia. See my question below to algarvepeace. What do you think ?


----------



## NordicoIrlanda

Alternatively if anybody knows someone who wants to buy in Baia Village ask them to contact me. I would be very willing to sell my deposit.


----------

